# [logitech desktop et mx 700]

## SunMetis

SAlut alors le probleme est simple ....(je sais j'ai honte) 

Je possede un beau clavier logitech ainsi qu'une souris sans fil mx 700 ( c'est du super matos je vous le jure) MAIS VOILA : Je demarre sur ma gentoo et le clavier dec..... Pourtant je vous jure que dans Xorgconfig j'ai configure Logitech cordless et meme tout en francais dans gnome ... Mais la ca doit etre tout bete comemn t faire pour avoir ce clavier NORMAL ???

Un probleme n'arrive jamais seul et j'ai aussi un blem avec la souris les touches du cote gauche sont pas reconnues ok mais que le scroll non plus c une honte ... Sur les autres distribs pas de blem .. mais je prefere croire que ma gentoo est malade 

J'ai bien sur chercher sur le web et j'ai trouver de vieux (j'espere) tutos pour configurer la mx700  avec un utilitaire "imwheel" ou il fallait avoir envi vraiment de se faire chi... et avoir fait des etudes [ bac souris en mode texte + 5] pour configurer la   souris ... D'hab c ok 

THX

----------

## lesourbe

j ai une mx700 ... 

y a juste deux trucs a faire :

bien configurer xorg.conf 

lancer un script au démarrage qui te fait un xmodmap ...

pour plus de détails : google ou tu attends que je sois devant ma config pour te poster le code quivabien (tm)

----------

## billiob

J'utilise ça pour ma mx700.

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5 8 9 10 11" 
```

Dans xorg.conf :

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Buttons" "7" #là, je devrais p'tet passer à 11. (Avec xorg 7.0, j'ai du rajouter les chiffres 8->11 lorsque je lance xmodmap.)

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

EndSection

```

----------

## vdemeester

 *billiob wrote:*   

> J'utilise ça pour ma mx700.
> 
> ```
> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5 8 9 10 11" 
> ```
> ...

 

Hum, moi j'utilise ma souris X700 en passant par l'adapteur PS2 (c'est d'ailleur peut-être une erreur en fait..) et quand je fais un xev, les Keycodes des 2 touches sur le côté (c'est à dire Précédent et Suivant) sont 9 et 255.. J'ai toujours trouvé ça bizarre.. ça fait qu'au final le xmodmap ne fait que foutre encore plus le bordel avec ma souris..

Mais avant de trop m'avancer, je vais le tester en usb simplement..

----------

## lesourbe

chez moi ca marche bien (MX700 en USB)

un coup de google me donne ca, j'ai pas vérifié ma config pour voir si c etait la meme ...

http://docs.tenshu.net/Logitech-MX-Duo-mini-HOWTO/x35.html

----------

